# Refrigerated Pizza Crust



## Constance (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a couple hanging out in the fridge, that need to be used. I also have a party coming up, so I was looking around for something to do with it, and came across this.
Looks pretty good, don't you think?

Pillsbury.com: Antipasto Appetizer Pizza


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good to me, something I would try.


----------



## PytnPlace (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Pillsbury recently started recommending that you prebake the dough for a few minutes b4 adding the toppings.


----------



## Candocook (Feb 8, 2007)

Does indeed look good. If you don't have a pizza crust, use a flour tortilla.


----------



## Constance (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the tips, friends...I'll keep both in mind.


----------

